# Bb allaité une première



## Louanne (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, une première pour moi, en 11 ans d'exercice, je vais accueillir une petite de 5mois qui est allaitée. 
J'ai moi-même eu 3 enfants que je n'ai pas allaité. 
Ma question se pose sur l'organisation, lait de la maman à mettre au frigo ? Au congélateur ? Elle m'en donne chaque jour ? 
Et autre chose qui va peut être choquer certaines, mais je suis un peu réticente à manipuler son lait, ça me dégoûte un peu.....
Ne me jugez pas s'il vous plaît....


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Alors pourquoi avoir accepter ce contrat ? pas de demandes par chez vous ? je ne juge pas le fait que vous ayez du dégoût pour manipuler le lait maternel chacun ses phobies ! sinon c'est au frigo et le bébé prend-il facilement le biberon avec vous ou pas encore eu l'adaptation ?


----------



## Titine15 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Moi aussi ça me dégoûté le lait maternel allons savoir pourquoi 
Bonne fin de journée


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Ça se congèle aussi très bien.
Bien noter la date à laquelle le lait a été tiré. Il a une durée d'utilisation réduite. Demander à la maman de vous préparer en dose juste à réchauffer pour chacun des biberons (si deux biberons dans la journée, 2 biberons prédosés apportés).  Moins de manipulation pour vous. Et zou ! Au lave vaisselle pour le nettoyage. Le lait maternel est assez "gras" ça vous évitera le dégoût du nettoyage à la main. Attention au réchauffage ! Éviter le micro ondes. C'est un lait très fragile.


----------



## booboo (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
la maman du bébé que j'avais eu en accueil m'avait imprimé des fiches sur la conservation du lait, au frigo ou congelé. Cela m'a bien aidé, n'ayant pas allaité non plus.
Elle me donnait du lait ''frais'' et en plus j'avais toujours du lait qu'elle avait congelé au cas où ( mais ce bébé n'a jamais beaucoup bu avec moi, il se rattrapait le soir directement à la source !    ).
Et oui, ne jamais réchauffer du lait maternel au  Micro-ondes.


----------



## Louanne (6 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses qui me rassure ☺️


----------



## NounouNat2 (6 Octobre 2022)

J'ai allaité mes enfants et j'ai eu des bébés allaités en accueil.
Le lait peut être donné congelé, si tiré pour être donné un peu plus tard, ou avoir des doses juste "tirées" à mettre au frigo, attention doivent être consommées rapidement si pas congelé.
Le lait est très gras (ne pas enlever la couche de gras sur le dessus, je dis cela car à la crèche, certaines ne connaissant pas le lait maternel, les auxiliaires avait jeté mon lait, pensant qu'il avait tourné).
Oui, le lait maternel peut dégoûter certaines personnes, il n'y a pas de honte.
J'avais habitué ma fille à prendre mon lait au biberon avant de la confier. Il existe, de nos jours, des biberons et tétines spécifiques pour les bébés allaités.
Pour ceux qui n 'accepte pas le biberon  (parce que les PE n'ont pas fait le travail en amont, quelquefois), Il est possible de le donner à la cuillère ou à la pipette. Mais je conçois que c'est difficile à mettre en place en multi accueil.


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Non aucun souci tu as parfaitement le droit de penser et de dire que l'idée de toucher le lait maternelle d'une femme te mets mal à l'aise. Peut être que c'est une des raisons qui ne t'a pas amené toi même à allaiter au sein tes enfants? Mais là n'est pas le sujet.
Pour travailler cette question, être plus à l'aise tu peux aussi te dire qu'après tout le lait d'une vache sort d'une pie, d'un animal, est ce si différent, en quoi serait ce moins dégoûtant alors? Ah non mince voilà que je viens de créer une lacto-phobique? Blague à part, très possible qu'une fois que tu auras commencé ça te sera finalement égal.

J'ai eut déjà le cas de Maman qui me porte son lait: chaque jour dans un sac isotherme, impératif de réchauffer au chauffe biberon ou bain marie (pas de micro onde) et à température ambiante pas trop possible car le lait doit rester au friggo mais que bébé habitué à prendre du producteur au consommateur n'apprécierait surtout pas de boire du lait froid mais à température du corps.

N'hésite pas à poser toutes tes questions à cette maman, ce n'est pas parce que tu es AM professionnelle que tu dois tout savoir sur tout et elle appréciera que tu saches lui demander. On est une team avec les Familles.


----------



## Louanne (6 Octobre 2022)

Griselda, merci, effectivement le rapport avec la vache me fait relativiser... Bien joué !! J'ai précisé à la maman que la chaîne du froid est primordial. De toute façon je n'ai pas le choix, c'est le choix de cette maman, je me dois de répondre à ce besoin pour cette enfant. Par contre elle a du mal pour le moment, la petite refuse le biberon. Donc on a encore quelques semaines pour tout mettre en place.
Merci à toutes. Je pensais être à part, le fait d'être un peu dégoûtée. Mais maintenant me voilà rassurée et confiante 🙂


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bravo NounouNat toutes les mamans qui allaitent devraient le faire en amont c'est à dire préparer son bébé au biberon en plus du sein çà éviterait bien des problème avec la nounou qui va garder leur enfant ... et oui ce n'est pas pas acquis pour certaines mamans déjà pour que le papa puisse aussi participer !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

J'ai déjà eu le lait de maman a donner a des bb allaités. Les mamans apportaient le lait du jour (plus une dose en cas de maladresse ou petit creux )dans des pochettes plastiques prévues à cet effet. Il n'y a pas a toucher le lait .il n'est pas blanc plutôt un peu jaune et gras .
Il te faut prévoir un chauffe biberon. 
La difficulté trouver le bib et la tétine que bb va accepter c'est bien si les parents ont déjà habitué bb a prendre un bib.
A noter le bib utilisé est un peu plus difficile à laver qu'avec du lait industriel.
Dis toi que le lait de maman est le meilleur lait pour bb


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

C'est vrai que les bb allaités aiment plutôt chaud car au sein c'est 37degres. Pas de bib a température ambiante. Tu n'as pas de honte à te sentir un peu dégoûtée par ce lait quand on n'est pas habituée il a un aspect bizarre.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Perso je n'ai jamais donné un biberon non chauffé ... la preuve en est mon amie avait sa petite-fille en accueil et elle refusait le biberon et là elle me dit le lait est à température ambiante car sa mère lui donne ainsi ... je lui ai conseillé de le faire légèrement chauffer et la petite l'a immédiatement pris ! comme quoi ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Quand un bb boit du lait industriel c'est assez fréquent que ce soit a température ambiante.
C'est pratique seulement en hiver c'est mieux de chauffer un peu


----------



## Titine15 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir
Je me trompe peut être mais c'est nouveau cette histoire de température ambiante pour le lait en poudre. Je n'ai et n'ai eu que des bb qui boivent et qui buvaient à température ambiante. A l'époque de mes fils qui ont 16 et 12 ans on m'avait dit de tiédir le lait, ce qui me paraissait logique mais apparemment maintenant ça ne l'est plus.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Laurence5 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,
Moi j'ai actuellement M en garde et qui est allaitée.
Avec la maman nous procédons de cette manière: elle me fournis 1 bibi déjà prêt et 2 autres doses dans une pochette spéciale lait maternelle et le tout transporter dans un petit sac isotherme et je met le tout au frigo des l'arrivée le matin .


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu une maman qui donnait son lait maternel a son enfant mais pas allaité des le départ au bib du coup beaucoup moins compliqué
Elle m'apportait des poches de lait congelé et je les faisait réchauffer encore congelé au bin marie
Pratique
Si je me souviens bien un bib de lait maternel se garde plus longtemps qu'un bib de lait reconstituer (il doit être consommé dans l'heure)
Du coup pour les sorties c'était plus pratique dans un sac isotherme et zou 
Mais n'en ayant jamais vue avant ( de lait maternel je précise) j'ai été surprise de la couleur et de la texture c'est vrai
Après effectivement il faut que maman fasse en sorte de l'adaptation du bib avant l'arrivée chez vous sinon c'est un peu galère


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Octobre 2022)

Titine15 tout change vous n'êtes pas au courant ??? perso je me moque des modes j'ai et je ferais toujours chauffer les biberons et les bébés boivent mieux je l'ai constaté ... maintenant on ne stérilise plus les biberons non plus ... effet de mode on y reviendra un jour de toutes ces aberrances ...


----------



## Marine35 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas à l’aise non plus avec le lait maternel et la seule fois où j’ai eu à en « utiliser » c’était en crèche et c’était aussi le cas de la plupart de mes collègues. J’ai eu en accueil des enfants allaités mais ils avaient déjà 12 mois et 18 mois donc chez moi ils n’avaient pas de lait et heureusement ils ne connaissaient que le sein. La petite a 5 mois donc il est possible que ça ne dure pas longtemps si elle commence la diversification et qu’elle consomme des laitages type yaourt dans quelques semaines. Le lait maternel ce sont des manipulations et une conservation différente mais vous allez vous y faire


----------



## Titine15 (7 Octobre 2022)

Eh oui Angèle tout change malheureusement et pas forcément en mieux. Je pense aussi qu'un jour on reviendra à la base des choses et on  arrêtera d'inventer x ou y choses qui ne servent à rien


----------



## incognito (9 Octobre 2022)

bébé allaitée (elle a 10 mois maintenant)

lait frais tous les jours (ou deux jours), au frigo on peut aller jusqu'à 6 jours (je m'arrêtais à 4), la maman a demandé à sa conseillère en lactation comment faire pour le lait qui "tournait" vite pendant un temps. En fait il faut le monter à 60° en température et le mettre dans le pot pour le conserver au frais (ou congélateur), cela freine les développements bactériens (pas graves en soi mais le lait avait une odeur moins appétissante)

donc lait frais au frigo, des sachets de lait congelé, toujours les dates mises.

maintenant, comme la puce ne veut plus de biberon, la maman épaissit son lait avec l'agar agar, cela fait un flan, la petite le prend à la cuiller

je réchauffais le lait dans le biberon mis dans un bol où je versais l'eau de la bouilloire. Rapide et efficace.


pour mémoire
4 heures à température ambiante
4 jours au frigo
4 mois au congélo

apparemment on peut aller jusqu'à 6 jours au frigo, 6 mois au congélo.

et un biberon adapté, roule ma poule

par contre ne pas oublier que l'enfant boit souvent et à la demande, le lait maternel est très vite digéré, donc en sortie, isotherme et bib prêt


----------



## incognito (9 Octobre 2022)

bien secoué le contenant car le gras est souvent sur le dessus et il faut bien le mélanger


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour incognito, je vais sans doute avoir un petit allaité aussi. Vous le laissiez combien de temps le biberon dans le bol d'eau bouillante ? Je n'ai pas envie d'acheter un chauffe biberon. Merci.


----------



## Samantha6 (9 Octobre 2022)

J'ai allaité mes 3 enfants jusqu'à 16 ou 17 mois chacun. Et j'accueille en se moment une petite qui est allaitée, la maman me ramène le lait déjà congelé, daté, avec le volume ( 100 ou 120 ml) c'est des sacs spéciaux, à double zip, le lait est à décongeler dans un bain-marie et jamais au micro-ondes. Il n'ya rien de dégoûtant. Vous changez les couches et vous faites moucher les petits. C'est une question d'habitude après ça devient normal... Ah j'ai oublié, les couches aussi son lavables pour ce pe. Pour l'instant ça ne me dérange pas, mais elle m'a mis un paquet de couches au cas où !!


----------



## incognito (9 Octobre 2022)

MeliMelo, je le laisse une à deux minutes mais c'est à voir pour la température que bébé apprécie. Il faut tester.
quand je sais qu'un biberon se profile, je le sors du frigo, je mets l'eau à chauffer et ensuite j'attends un petit peu, je n'ai jamais chronométré j'avoue.


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Et ça dépendra aussi de la quantité contenue dans le biberon.


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Octobre 2022)

Ok, merci, c'est un truc qu'on nous a pas appris en formation. J'avais un chauffe biberon avant mais je l'avais donné car je trouvais que ça chauffait rien du tout et mon petit prenait du lait industriel à température ambiante. Si j'avais su je l'aurai gardé.


----------

